
Blockchain: the revolution we're not ready for - anotherevan
http://haseebq.com/blockchain-the-revolution-were-not-ready-for/
======
Terr_
> Imagine you didn't need to trust a stranger to make a deal with them.

You mean, if I could deal with a _specific_ stranger by trusting a much much
larger group of strangers to ensure fairness for the individual case?

... Starts sounding like a government that enforces contracts, so that's not
entirely new :)

> The second category are the profiteers who trying to make a quick buck off
> the unaware and the optimistic. Unfortunately, this second category is
> getting most of the attention.

True, it's the nano-socialnetwork-gene-plasatics du jour in some circles.

~~~
spiorf
> Starts sounding like a government that enforces contracts, so that's not
> entirely new :)

The difference is that you can cryptographically verify the correctness of the
enforced contract. You don't "Trust", you "Trust, but verify".

